# [RISOLTO] Installazione Gentoo con UEFI

## Maxxx

Ciao,

devo installare Gentoo 64 bit su un nuovo pc che ha UEFI boot e ha anche windows 10.

Ho 3 hard disk, quindi non ho problemi di partizionamento... su uno c'è già windows, su uno ci andrà Gentoo e sull'altro Debian.

Premetto che vengo da un vecchio pc con BIOS, in cui avevo già installato Gentoo 32 bit.

Ora, leggendo l'handbook amd64 (64 bit), essendo il mio nuovo pc intel i7, c'è un punto in cui c'è scritto:

"Important

When installing Gentoo with the purpose of using the UEFI interface instead of BIOS, it is recommended to boot with UEFI immediately. If not, then it might be necessary to create a bootable UEFI USB stick (or other medium) once before finalizing the Gentoo Linux installation."

Vi chiedo cosa significa esattamente "it is recommended to boot with UEFI immediately"... cosa devo fare per avviare con UEFI? Visto che conosco il BIOS mi viene da dire che l'avvio avviene da UEFI, non ci sono scelte.

E se non faccio quello che mi consigliano, ovvero non avvio con UEFI? Cosa succede?

Scusate ma visto che non volevo fare tutta l'installazione a uffo, vorrei informarmi bene prima di iniziare.

Grazie a tuttiLast edited by Maxxx on Sun Oct 09, 2016 12:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vi chiedo cosa significa esattamente "it is recommended to boot with UEFI immediately"

 

l'avvio UEFI richiede la disponibilità di una chiave di criptografia che è accessibile solo a un sistema operativo avviato con UEFI.

se non hai avviato il kernel con UEFI non puoi generare altri kernel in grado di partire con UEFI

non so se esista qualche cdrom gentoo già configurato per avviare da UEFI.

ma per risolvere il tuo problema, puoi partire da una qualunque chiavetta ubuntu o linuxmint che integrano già la tecnologia UEFI e installare gentoo in chroot.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> ma per risolvere il tuo problema, puoi partire da una qualunque chiavetta ubuntu o linuxmint che integrano già la tecnologia UEFI e installare gentoo in chroot.

 

Oppure SystemRescueCd che e' basata su gentoo

----------

## Maxxx

Grazie mille ragazzi...

credo che proverò avviando con ubuntu.

Ditemi se ho capito bene: al posto di inserire il CD minimal di Gentoo, avvio da chiavetta ubuntu e per il resto è tutto uguale all'handbook, ovvero eseguo i seguenti step:

- impostazione network (con ubuntu dovrebbe già funzionare)

- partizionamento disco

- creazione filesystem

- mount del nuovo filesystem

- download stage3 e successiva decompressione

- entrare in chroot sul nuovo sistema

ecc... come da handbook.

giusto?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> giusto?

 

Purtroppo non ho esperienza con efi ma direi di si.

Ricorda che se usi efi sei obbligato a scegliere gpt come partition table e inoltre devi formattare la boot in fat32 (vfat).

----------

## Maxxx

Si, grazie...

avevo letto questa cosa da qualche parte.

Oggi mi arriverà il pc nuovo con installato già windows 10 e domani installerò subito Debian amd64 con gnome.

Forse Debian è supportato da Uefi, così potrò installare Gentoo direttamente da Debian senza utilizzare la chiavetta USB di Ubuntu.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Oggi mi arriverà il pc nuovo con installato già windows 10 e domani installerò subito Debian amd64 con gnome.

 

Solo un consiglio, prima di eliminare tutto fai un dd dell'hd cosi' da avere il backup di windows 10 per ogni evenienza. Io l'ho fatto cosi' che se il mio portatile aveva un problema l'avrei rispedito con installato win10 cosi' da non sentirmi dire che la colpa era di gentoo/linux   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Maxxx

Ok, ma tanto ho assemblato questo pc mettendoci 3 HD, appunto 1 per ogni sistema operativo...  quindi l'HD di windows non verrà toccato.

----------

## Maxxx

Allora, il nuovo pc mi è arrivato stamattina prima di pranzo...

l'ho aperto e ho controllato che tutto l'hardware fosse quello da me ordinato ed è perfetto.

windows 10 si avvia in 2 secondi, subito dopo la schermata che ti permette di entrare sul UEFI BIOS.

Con il tasto Canc entri sul Bios ed è in versione grafica con l'ausilio del mouse.

Da qui puoi decidere le priorità sull'avvio, ho selezionato UEFI Usb key (in cui ho l'installer del debian) ed è partita l'installazione alla perfezione.

Una volta installato Debian ho selezionato come Hd di avvio principale quello in cui c'è Debian ed ho riavviato.

Debian si è avviato correttamente, solo che mi ha caricato i driver nouveau che con la mia scheda video non vanno bene; stasera o domani risolverò questo problema (blacklist nouveau e installazione driver corretti) e successivamente procederò con l'installazione di Gentoo sull'altro HD.

Una cosa non ho trovato sul Bios, ovvero l'opzione da togliere per lo "smart boot" o come si chiama... ho letto su qualche sito internet che andava tolta per installare Linux.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Una cosa non ho trovato sul Bios, ovvero l'opzione da togliere per lo "smart boot" o come si chiama... ho letto su qualche sito internet che andava tolta per installare Linux.

 

Intendi Secure boot?

----------

## Maxxx

Si, giusto, secure boot, non l'ho trovato

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Si, giusto, secure boot, non l'ho trovato

 

Che modello di scheda madre hai?

----------

## Maxxx

MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> MSI Z170A Gaming Pro Carbon

 

Leggendo qui dovrebbe trovarsi sotto Advanced -> Windows OS Config (qua anche un video ma non sono sicuro che sia la scheda esatta)

----------

## Maxxx

Grazie mille...

A questo punto devo disabilitare secure boot e reinstallare Debian, oppure, visto che mi si avvia correttamente se seleziono il suo HD come primo in sequenza di avvio al boot, sono a posto così e pronto per installare Gentoo?

premetto che sulla sequenza di boot del Bios trovo UEFI SSD, UEFI USB Key, UEFI CD/DVD, ecc... ma l'HD in cui è Debian c'è solo HD (senza UEFI)...

infatti l'installazione non mi ha creato la partizione di boot come FAT32, anzi non mi ha creato la partizione di boot per niente...

Forse a questo punto è meglio se reinstallo Debian partizionando il disco da solo e non automaticamente, dopo aver disabilitato secure boot.

Stasera provo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> Forse a questo punto è meglio se reinstallo Debian partizionando il disco da solo e non automaticamente, dopo aver disabilitato secure boot.

 

Purtroppo ho poca esperienza con efi per poterti indirizzare ma questo che proponi lo proverei

----------

## Maxxx

Ok... è da provare. Tanto Debian si installa in poco tempo.

Ti farò sapere.

Male che vada lo rimetto com'è adesso e da li installo Gentoo anche non UEFI... da questo Bios ho visto che puoi avviare anche in modalità Legacy (quindi HD non UEFI).

----------

## cloc3

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A questo punto devo disabilitare secure boot

 

 :Question: 

non so. secondo me, se disabiliti secure boot resti a piedi.

ma ci farai sapere dopo provato.

----------

## Maxxx

Allora, secure Boot disattivato.... Ma debian su partizione di Boot con fat32 non me lo installa, mi dice che su questo filesystem non ci può installare niente, quindi ho messo ext2.

Una volta installato debian ho avuto il solito problema nouveau. A questo punto ho riavviato in modalità recovery con bash, ma non avevo la connessione Internet per scaricare con ftp il driver Nvidia corretto, quindi ho salvato il file del driver su una chiavetta che poi ho montato su /mnt. Una volta salvato il file l'ho lanciato e mi ha installato i driver corretti e l'ambiente grafico finalmente funziona (e anche Internet). Sono ora pronto per installare gentoo con chroot da debian.

Per quanto riguarda uefi, l'avvio va fatto in modalità legacy, in cui sente tutti gli HD, da Windows al Linux.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> non so. secondo me, se disabiliti secure boot resti a piedi.

 

A quanto ne so no e se non hai un kernel firmato con una chiave con secure boot non riesci ad avviare il sistema

----------

## Maxxx

Allora, vi aggiorno...

ho avviato ubuntu live in UEFI (e non in legacy) e me lo sente come UEFI, quindi sto installando gentoo tramite Ubuntu live.

Ho partizionato il disco da 1 TB come GPT in 4 partizioni con il programma parted, 1 BIOS boot, 2 boot come fat32, 3 swap da 2 GB e il resto root partition.

Ora sono entrato in chroot e sto eseguendo emerge @world... devo compilare 231 pacchetti

----------

## Maxxx

Gentoo installato e si avvia bene.

Sente il disco su cui è installato e lo sente con l'etichetta "gentoo", come dovrebbe essere.

Ora sto compilando xorg-server e dopo passerò al kde... Infine ai driver Nvidia.

Ho avuto qualche piccolo problemuccio ma niente di che.

----------

## Maxxx

Ok, funziona tutto... Kde installato e driver Nvidia... Anche stamattina ho avuto vari problemi: dipendenze circolari, sono incappato in un pacchetto con un bug, eccc... Solite cosine.

Una cosa non capisco però, ho emerso tutto il pacchetto kde-meta ma  non trovo installato nessunl browser web (infatti ora sto emergendo Firefox) e sul menu "esci" non vedo "spegni", ma solo "blocca" o "chiudi sessione".

Mi manca qualcosa?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

kde-meta o plasma-meta? Per il problema dell'assenza dei bottoni shutdown,restart,... probabilmente ti manca solo di mettere dbus nel runlevel di default (guarda qui)

----------

## Maxxx

Si, grazie mille... ora ho "spegni".

----------

## Maxxx

Niente, come non detto... Ho riavviato e al comando startx mi trovo tutto una serie di scritte con errore in /use/bin/X: double free or corruption fasttop

----------

## Maxxx

Risolto... scusate, avevo toccato per errore un file .conf su /etc/X/xorg.conf.d

Rifunziona tutto

----------

